# Gästepass gesucht!



## Nookieding (27. Mai 2012)

Hallöle zur späten Stunde,

drum sag ich euch, in froher Munde, ich suche einen Gästepass, geb ich zur Kunde.
Für Diablo 3, ansonsten keinerlei.

Ich hoffe diese Verse gefallen,
und der Key ist noch nicht verfallen!

Drum verabschied' ich mich mit lieben Grüßen,
mit hart arbeitenden Schweißdrüsen.

Mfg 

edit: Hat sich erledigt!


----------

